# poopy boots



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

O.K. so I got a new fleece liner for Hazels home and put it in last night (changing fro yesterdays news bedding). Didn't seem to be any problems on Hazels end...She wheeled last night (as usual) but there seemed to be poop flakes right outside her wheel and boy o boy is she getting poopy boots. I cleaned her wheel, as I do every morning, and tried to blot up the dried poop flakes. She had very bad poopy boots the yesterday too. I tried to give her a little foot bath but it was like cement on her feet. She wan NOT happy about the foot bath at all, in the past she didn't seem to mind as much. I'm really trying my best to do what I can to keep her home from smelling. Any suggestions as to what I can do about the poopy boots? She never had them like this before, just the past two nights. She has been extremely grumpy the last few nights, I believe that is due to her quilling. She will be 12 wks old this coming Sat. She has been an extremely moody little hedgie. I don't mind that but I just want to make sure I'm being the best mommy I can and make her happy. ANY suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.
VERY frustrated (if you can't tell by this ongoing post)!!!!! :roll:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you changed anything in her food? She could be pooping more/looser stools because she is stressed and quilling. Some days Pliny has absolutely no poop boots, other days he has thigh high booties! How are you cleaning them? If they are caked on really bad, could you let her, erm, soak in a bit of warm water? Put an inch or so in the sink and see if that helps loosen the poo? This works great for Pliny, as he moves around in the water, the flakes start to loosen off his legs. Then I use a soft toothbrush to gently clean the rest.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, I haven't changed any of her food. There is no change in her poop either. I tried last night to give her a foot bath but she won't stay in the water long enough to soften it up. She kept climbing up the side of the sink and getting all huffy and trying to ball up and then I"m worried about her getting a draft because it was in the evening. I really didn't want to stress her out any more than she is because of her quilling. She was pooping in the sink too. It was soooooo much fun, NOT!!!! Do you have any suggestions on the flakes on the liner too?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

For flakes or poop bits on Pliny's liner I either pick them up with some toilet paper or use a dustbuster to vacuum them up.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

For the 'poop dust' that's too small to pick up I use a lint roller. Works like a charm!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss C....thank you for the lint roller advise!! Works like a dream. Hazel sure made a mess last night but I cleaned her wheel with the water and vinegar mix from the spray bottle, used the lint roller for the liner (I LOVE the liners....thanks again Nikki) and gave Hazel a little foot bath. She was a different hedgie in the bath today. She still tried to get out but she didn't huff and ball up light usual. I was able to get her feet clean (not 100% but 99.9%). There is definately a happy hedgie and happy mommy. Great morning!!! It only took 6wks but I think I'm figuring it out. :lol: 
It sure is a lot easier on the weekend then the weekday. I'm sure this was a rare occurance but I'll take it when I can get it. :roll: :lol: 
I want to say a BIG thank you to all of you out there for the advice and patience with me


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Miss C....thank you for the lint roller advise!! Works like a dream. Hazel sure made a mess last night but I cleaned her wheel with the water and vinegar mix from the spray bottle, used the lint roller for the liner (I LOVE the liners....thanks again Nikki) and gave Hazel a little foot bath. She was a different hedgie in the bath today. She still tried to get out but she didn't huff and ball up light usual. I was able to get her feet clean (not 100% but 99.9%). There is definately a happy hedgie and happy mommy. Great morning!!! It only took 6wks but I think I'm figuring it out. :lol:
> It sure is a lot easier on the weekend then the weekday. I'm sure this was a rare occurance but I'll take it when I can get it. :roll: :lol:
> I want to say a BIG thank you to all of you out there for the advice and patience with me


And it helps to repeat my mantra: A couple days of poopy boots never killed anyone...a couple days of poopy boots never killed anyone...

I have many mantras but that seems to be the most popular by far :roll:


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

I looove poopy boots! Why you might ask?
Because it's just another reason to pick Ishaw, talk to him gently, until he hears the sound of water running and he's like, ****, again?!? But it just takes a few minutes and he's getting used to it more and more. My favourite part is the post-bath time when I hold him for a while in a towel, until he is almost dry. I use bath time as cuddle time, since I don't watch TV! :mrgreen:


----------

